# Impossible d'upgrade mon compte iCloud (2 MBP + iphone)



## sduplan (6 Février 2021)

Bonjour,

Problème étrange en série.

Mon stockage iCloud de 200Go devient un peu petit, je souhaite donc passer à du 2To pour être tranquille.
Je passe sur mon Macbook Pro du boulot (Big Sur à jour) par les paramètres pour changer de forfait. Après avoir sélectionner la bonne option, avoir entré mon mot de passe iCloud, tout semble bien se passer...  et une fenêtre s'ouvre sur une page "Volume Purchase Program" (voir image jointe)... Et puis plus rien. Je suis bloqué la, impossible de fermer cette fenêtre, et je ne peux revenir sur les paramètre du mac qu'en "Forçant à quitter".
Je tente sur un second Macbook Pro perso (Big Sur à jour), relié au même compte iCloud... Même soucis.



J'ai voulue tenter sur iPhone (XR à jour), le process se passe bien, une fenêtre web s'ouvre dans réglage qui mène vers ma banque.
Je suis à la SG, je dois donc ouvrir mon app bancaire pour confirmer le paiement... mais le fait de passer à une autre app ferme la fenêtre web dans réglage et plante le process (merci apple... bien fichue).

Impossible de faire la manip sur iCloud.com...

Bref si vous avez une idée, je prends


----------



## ELODIE1991 (7 Février 2021)

sduplan a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Problème étrange en série.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Avez-vous trouvé la solution?

J'ai le même problème...

Merci beaucoup


----------



## sduplan (7 Février 2021)

non toujours pas, mais je suis presque rassuré de ne pas être le seul ! Je pensais à un problème temporaire coté Apple, mais visiblement, après plusieurs tests à nouveau, le problème est toujours là !


----------



## sduplan (7 Février 2021)

louiscypher a dit:


> Il faut les appeler.


Je crois en effet que c'est par ce biais que je vais passer.


----------



## ELODIE1991 (7 Février 2021)

Merci de me tenir informée si vous les joignez ce serait gentil


----------



## jonoumea (8 Février 2021)

sduplan a dit:


> Je crois en effet que c'est par ce biais que je vais passer.


bonjour, j‘ai exactement le meme problème​


----------



## jonoumea (8 Février 2021)

ELODIE1991 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Avez-vous trouvé la solution?
> 
> ...


Bonjour. 
j‘ai moi aussi le meme problème, suis intéressé par une solution,Merci


----------



## MrTom (8 Février 2021)

jonoumea a dit:


> Bonjour.
> j‘ai moi aussi le meme problème, suis intéressé par une solution,Merci


Appeler Apple


----------



## sduplan (12 Février 2021)

Il semble que le problème (partiellement corrigé), vienne d'Apple.
Ce matin, la procédure fonctionne sur MBP, mais une fois la vérification faite auprès de ma banque, iCloudme confirme que je suis bien passé au forfait 2To. Je ferme la configuration, reviens dessus... iCloud est toujours bloqué sur 200Go 
Je tente à nouveau sur mon iPhone, et la miracle, pas besoin de confirmation de ma banque, le changement de forfait est pris en compte, tout semble ok.
De retour sur mon Mac, second miracle, iCloud a pris en compte le changement (effectué sur mon iPhone).
Le Finder continu de hurler que iCloud est saturé (alors que bon, maintenant j'ai de la place  ), mais j'imagine qu'il faut un peu de temps (ou un redémarrage).


----------

